# Little People



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

The past couple of years when I go to Halloween Horror Nights, they have started using little people actors. They are dressed up and they get the scares. It seems to be working well for Universal Studios. I was wanting to place an ad in my local paper for a little person actor to work in my haunted house but I do not want to insult anyone. What would be the best way to go about this issue. By no means do I want to hurt anyones feelings. I am just trying to make my haunted house better. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Little people need to pay the rent, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps you could just state that you are in need of an adult actor less than a specified height for a haunted house gig.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Mudbeast said:


> By no means do I want to hurt anyones feelings. I am just trying to make my haunted house better. .


As a *VERY BIG PERSON*, my feelings were very hurt by this post. I am offended that you would exclude "my kind" from working at your haunt. What the ...! You think just because I'm big and hulking that i can't frighten kids?! You're a Siziest man!!

I kid. LOL 

Why would a "Little Person" be mad about an add offering them work?

As I sarcastically put it I wouldn't be offended if I read and add "looking for a very tall, person to do some lurking."

Good luck on you quest.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Wanted: Midgets to scare at haunted attraction. Competitive pay w/ no benefits. No unions please... *Just kidding. I think maybe you ought to just say in your ad that you need short adults to be actors in your haunt and give the at or below height you are looking for...ex. at or below 4'2" tall.


----------

